# Soft Bindings Stiff Boots?



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I think a lot is personal preference, I like a stiff boot with a med-stiff binding personally. Stiff boot gives me good response, and helps support ankles. I don't think a stiff boot is ever a bad thing...a flexy boot on the other hand i don't really se much value in, and my ankles are hurting just thinking about it.

I also think as you progress in skill you want stiffer everything for max response.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Imperials aren't that stiff, I'm sure you'll be fine...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel more of a difference in my boots than my bindings as far as flex goes. For instance, I upgraded my boots from soft to med/stiff and felt an immediate difference in response and support. Then I upgraded my bindings from a med/soft to a med/stiff - and I didn't notice as big of a difference as I did in the boots. I did notice the fact that they were a higher-end binding - more expensive with much better support and dampening...no more foot fatigue after being out on the slopes for a few hours straight. And of course I noticed the softer bindings were easier to flex side to side, say if I'm buttering or pressing - but the med/stiff bindings are still effective when I'm doing those things. But I didn't feel a huge difference in the different combos - a soft/med binding with a med/stiff boot vs. a med/stiff binding with a med/stiff boot. This is just my experience and not sure if that helps with your question...but I feel like pieces of a setup should be in the same range as far as flex (in my opinion). I like a med-med/stiff flex in my boots and bindings to give me response and good support while still allowing me to flex my ankles if I want to or if I'm working on freestyle riding and to tweak or maneuver quickly...and my board is a med flex, so it fits together. I felt as I progressed, i needed to upgrade from soft gear to a bit stiffer.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

scott stevens rocks TM-Twos (mid stiff, probably comparable to Imperials) & contacts.

stiffness is all preference.
some people like soft boots & soft binders (Jake OE), some soft boots & stiff binders (Sexton), medium & soft (Deiss), stiff & medium (grenier), medium & stiff (brisse), stiff & soft (stevens). you do you.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with this if you prefer more support. Id be more concerned about the binding board combo. I've never found soft bindings on a stiff board to be much fun.


----------

